# new to the group



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Welcome! This is a REALLY great place!


----------



## Wispa (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Kelly, I am new too!! A fair distance away from you!! but your boy looks absolutely lovely, and love the blue bridle, suits him very well!!


----------

